# Model 27 Superposed



## boudreaux 1 (Oct 6, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about what the "model 27" Superposed Browning O/U? I don't know what the differences are between these and all other superposed shotguns (rarity, price, etc...)
Thanks


----------

